# Hier die ersten Bilder vom Steinsfjord



## Globetrotter (31. Mai 2005)

So hier kommen die ersten Bilder vom Steinsfjord.Die anderen kommen nach sobald ich sie bekommen habe.#h


----------



## Globetrotter (31. Mai 2005)

*AW: Hier die ersten Bilder vom Steinsfjord*

und weiter gehts...


----------



## Globetrotter (31. Mai 2005)

*AW: Hier die ersten Bilder vom Steinsfjord*

und noch ein Paar....#h


----------



## HD4ever (31. Mai 2005)

*AW: Hier die ersten Bilder vom Steinsfjord*

coooooooooooooool !!!    #6  :l
mal was anderes in Norwegen....
immer her mit den anderen Bildern !!!!   |supergri


----------



## Globetrotter (31. Mai 2005)

*AW: Hier die ersten Bilder vom Steinsfjord*

die vorerst letzten#c


----------



## Skorpion (1. Juni 2005)

*AW: Hier die ersten Bilder vom Steinsfjord*

Hechtalarm in Norge :q  #6 
sonst sieht man nur Leng`s & co


----------



## Jirko (1. Juni 2005)

*AW: Hier die ersten Bilder vom Steinsfjord*

grandios globetrotter... einfach nur grandios #6... vielen dank für´s gESOXe  #h


----------



## sunny (1. Juni 2005)

*AW: Hier die ersten Bilder vom Steinsfjord*

#d Das ist doch bloß ein und derselbe Hecht, den ihr für die Fotots immer hin- und hergereicht habt. Ihr Schlingel |rolleyes  |supergri .

Das rede ich mir jetzt einfach mal so ein.

Sehr schöne Bilder #6 . Auch sowas geht in Norge.

sunny #h


----------



## Anni (1. Juni 2005)

*AW: Hier die ersten Bilder vom Steinsfjord*

na super endlich mal hecht an der angel#6 

das macht spass#h


----------



## fishingaxel (1. Juni 2005)

*AW: Hier die ersten Bilder vom Steinsfjord*

Super Fische hat bestimmt ein riesen Spaß gemacht von mir ein ganz dickes Petri Heil dazu.

MfG


----------



## Bolle (1. Juni 2005)

*AW: Hier die ersten Bilder vom Steinsfjord*

...oberaffentittensuperturbogeil...meine Fresse, da sind schon nen paar ganz feiste "Krokos" dabei...Petri heil, ruf ich da mal ganz laut...Jirkooooooooo... da müssen wir unbedingt mal hin, is doch wohl klar. :q  :q  :q  :q


----------



## Torsk_SH (1. Juni 2005)

*AW: Hier die ersten Bilder vom Steinsfjord*

Coole Bilder!  Das muss doch richtig Spaß machen!


----------



## Nordlichtangler (2. Juni 2005)

*AW: Hier die ersten Bilder vom Steinsfjord*

Mal so für Leute die immer nur bis Schweden gekommen sind:  :q 

Der Steinsfjord geht doch in die Nordsee oder nicht? so weit land-drinnen das Teil-Süßwasser wie in der Ostsee gegeben ist oder wandern die Esoxe jetzt auch heimlich ganz in die Nordsee ein?  |kopfkrat


----------



## Reisender (2. Juni 2005)

*AW: Hier die ersten Bilder vom Steinsfjord*

@Globetrotter

Ist das auch am Ohmbachstausee möglich ????? |supergri|supergri|supergri


Super Bilder, hast ja mal richtig was gefangen !!!! |wavey:|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## Globetrotter (2. Juni 2005)

*AW: Hier die ersten Bilder vom Steinsfjord*

@AngelDet

nein der Steinsfjord/Tyrifjord ist komplett Süsswasser.Der Begriff Fjord ist etwas irreführend.Vermutlich wars irgendwann mal ein Fjord mit Verbindung zum Meer.

@Reisender

Na klar,musst nur angeln und nicht soviel laabern.:q :q   #h 

@Raubfischer_RD

sicherlich macht das Spass.Nach 8 Tagen tun einem richtig die Arme weh.#h 

Gruss
Globetrotter


----------



## Jirko (2. Juni 2005)

*AW: Hier die ersten Bilder vom Steinsfjord*



> Jirkooooooooo... da müssen wir unbedingt mal hin, is doch wohl klar


...amen


----------



## Dorschjäger (4. Juni 2005)

*AW: Hier die ersten Bilder vom Steinsfjord*

Wunderschöne Hechte ! Mei do bin i aber platt !

Dorschjäger


----------

